
Acer: Windows 8 has been a big dud, but Chromebooks rock  - chinmoy
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/28/acer-windows-8-has-been-a-big-dud-but-chromebooks-rock/
======
cultureulterior
I just wish they'd make some high resolution chromebooks.

~~~
georgemcbay
Ditto.

I'd also like to see an ARM Chromebook with a bigger physical screen (in
addition to being higher resolution) and keyboard.

I love my Samsung ARM Chromebook (I've been using it since the week it was
first released) but I'd love it even more if it sported a 13-15 inch screen
(with corresponding increase in keyboard size) at a higher resolution.

